# Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

Meldung

*Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?​*Wie die "Sächsische Zeitung" meldet, bekommt der Stausee Quitzdorf, "Sachsens größtes Angelgewässer", einen neuen Pächter.

Was genau vorgefallen ist, lässt sich aus dem Artikel der SZ nicht herauslesen.
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/bleibt-der-stausee-den-anglern-erhalten-3531605.html

Weder der Fischer (Kreba-Fisch GmbH) noch der Anglerverband, der Unterpächter wäre, wären da zum Zuge gekommen.

Und zudem wisse auch niemand, wer der neue Pächter sei.

----------------------------------------------------------------​Die Frage, ob der See Anglern erhalten bleibt, ist schon relevant.

Wenn aber wie im Artikel beschrieben , ca. 4.000 Angler da unterwegs wären, wird sich auch ein neuer Pächter kaum diese Einnahmen entgehen lassen wollen.

Die Frage ist dabei nur, ist der Verband mit involviert wie bisher, so dass das wohl mit in den Gewässerpool einfliesst?

Oder müssen Angler beim neuen Pächter extra Lizenzen kaufen, abseits des Gewässerpools?

Gibt es dann neue Regeln, werden die strenger oder freier als bisher beim Verband sein?

Viele Fragen, die sich da auftun....

Auch was die Landesregierung dazu bewogen hat, nicht mit den alten Bewirtschaftern zu verlängern, ist nicht aus dem Artikel herauslesbar.

So wird man wohl abwarten müssen, bis sich der neue Pächter "outet" oder etwas von Regierung, Ex-Pächter oder Verband dazu kommt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Evtl. weiss auch Blauzahn dazu was?


----------



## Hallibutt1 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Ja so langsam sickern Information aus vorgehaltener Hand durch und sieht tatsächlich so aus, als naht ein Ende des Angeln an der Talsperre. (meine persönliche Einschätzung)
Der Grund für mich: der neue Pächter soll wohl den Zuschlag für weitere 12 Jahre Pacht erhalten haben und ist nicht unbekannt. Jeden den ich kenne, welcher bei ihm war, machte selten positive Erfahrungen mit/bei ihm:e

Für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, warum gerade er wusste was im "Gebot" stehen musste um den Zuschlag zu bekommen. mhm..
Fragen über Fragen... vorallem, warum der Freistaat einem Sterben der dortigen Angelvereine einfach so zusieht und den Weg dafür freimacht|uhoh:|uhoh:
Am See verteilt liegen glaub rund 200 Angelboote. es gibt eine Anglerinsel mit Schranke, die Vereine org Arbeitseinsätze u Gruppenangeln usw 
Der See hatte vor rund 10 Jahren ein massives Fischsterben( Zanderbrut ) zu verzeichnen. Ich denke, der Auslöser sind die Wasserverkäufe (Absenkung des Wasserspiegels von bis 2m#q)
Die letzten Jahre hat sich der Fischbestand allerdings wieder stabilisiert , durch die Besatzpolitik und Sonderregeln zur Beanglung... und jetzt das...ich könnt|abgelehn#d

Ich hoffe die ortsansässigen Vereine werden tätig und unternehmen alles zur Verfügung stehende ! 
Man sollte auch bedenken, das solche großen Seen in der Umgebung von Dresden nicht die Norm sind wo Bootsbenutzung statthaft ist!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Hallibutt1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die ortsansässigen Vereine werden tätig und unternehmen alles zur Verfügung stehende !
> Man sollte auch bedenken, das solche großen Seen in der Umgebung von Dresden nicht die Norm sind wo Bootsbenutzung statthaft ist!



Ich stamme ja aus der Gegend und hatte kürzlich ein Kneipengespräch mit offensichtlich "gut informierten Kreisen", die mir erläuterten, dass das Land Sachsen ausdrücklich kein Problem damit hätte, wenn in der Zukunft das Angeln an diesem Gewässer nicht mehr erlaubt wäre. Hat dazu jemand Hintergrundinformationen?


----------



## volko (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Ich habe gehört, der neue Pächter ist bekannt und im Fangbuch vom AVE wird 2017 kein Erlaubnisschein für Quitzdorf mehr vorhanden sein.:c Da werde ich wohl für 2017 auch keine Bootsliegegebühr bezahlen und meinen Kahn wegholen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Im Eigentum steckt eine Sozialklausel. D.h. das Eigentum verpflichtet auch dazu der Allgemeinheit zu dienen. Man kann eine Öffentlichkeit demnach nicht einfach von der Nutzung ausschließen. Das verdichtet sich insbesondere dann, wenn so ein Gewässer eine Art Monopolstellung darstellt. 
So beißen sich Waldbesitzer zum Beispiel immer wieder die Zähne aus, wenn Reiter, Radfahrer, Jogger, Spaziergänger etc ausgesperrt werden sollen.
Ob eine Nutzung zur Ausübung der Angelei als typische Nutzung in diesem Ausmaß ausgeschlossen werden kann?

Wenn das stattdessen einfach so kommen sollte, hat irgend jemand seinen Job nicht gemacht!


----------



## Inni (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Im Fangbuch ist ein Eintrag, das zum Druck noch keine Informationen verfügbar waren. Alles weitere ist Panikmache auf Grund von Spekulationen.

Liest sich langsam hier wie die Bildzeitung, oder war's die MoPo? Nur die Mädels auf der letzen Seite fehlen noch ....


----------



## Nidderauer (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Hallibutt1 schrieb:


> Der See hatte vor rund 10 Jahren ein massives Fischsterben( Zanderbrut ) zu verzeichnen. Ich denke, der Auslöser sind die Wasserverkäufe (Absenkung des Wasserspiegels von bis 2m#q)
> Die letzten Jahre hat sich der Fischbestand allerdings wieder stabilisiert , durch die Besatzpolitik und Sonderregeln zur Beanglung... und jetzt das...ich könnt|abgelehn#d


 
 Das ist trotzdem kein Gewässer mit "Zukunft". Da müsste sich erst einiges ändern, dann könnte man auch den gefangenen Fisch mit gutem Gewissen verzehren.

 Das hier liest sich so im "Stausee Quitzdorf" Thread und da bin ich nur 1-2 der ca. 10 Seiten durchgegangen:





1.Hippo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun Dein Angeltrip verlaufen ? Biste durch den grünen Teppich gekommen ?






Worscht schrieb:


> Und naja, wenn ich dort einen Bungalow hätte, würde ich auch versuchen, den los zu werden. Auf Grund der Wasserqualität und des gesamten Umfeldes lohnt es sich nun wirklich nicht mehr, am Stausee Urlaub zu machen.






Plantagenarbeiter schrieb:


> ...war letztes Jahr zu Pfingsten mit Freunden am Stausee. Wetter war ungefähr vergleichbar zu dem jetzigen - drückend heiß. Der See war bereits im Mai voller Algen. Ein Kumpel musste nach dem Baden im See für eine halbe Stunde unter die Dusche - hat ziemlich üblen Ausschlag bekommen. Rein würde ich da also nicht. |bigeyes





Inni schrieb:


> ich schätze das ca 2m Wasser fehlt, Sichtweite ca 10cm. Der Alge geht es prächtig. Ob die nun noch grün oder sich schon blau freut, keine Ahnung, baden würde ich nicht mehr.
> Ich war mit Sohnemann 3 Tage am Stausee, kein Aal, Zander, Hecht oder Wels, weder mit Kunst, noch mit Naturköder.
> Aber schöne Landschaft und das Eis in KolmNord ist Weltklasse #6


 
 Ärgerlich wäre es trotzdem, wenn so ein großes Bootsangelgewässer wegfällt, gerade für Diejenigen, die da in unmittelbarer Nähe wohnen.

 Vielleicht sollte man zukünftig auch mal mit dem Gedanken spielen, es wie der AVL zu machen und ein Großgewässer zu kaufen, wie den Haselbacher See. Da kann man halt auch unbesorgt in die Zukunft blicken und weiß, dass das Geld, was man in Hege und Pflege steckt, nicht für die Katz ist, wie wenn beispielsweise die Pacht abläuft.

Tagebauseen sollte es doch in Richtung Lausitz genügend geben?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Eigentum steckt eine Sozialklausel. D.h. das Eigentum verpflichtet auch dazu der Allgemeinheit zu dienen. Man kann eine Öffentlichkeit demnach nicht einfach von der Nutzung ausschließen. Das verdichtet sich insbesondere dann, wenn so ein Gewässer eine Art Monopolstellung darstellt.
> So beißen sich Waldbesitzer zum Beispiel immer wieder die Zähne aus, wenn Reiter, Radfahrer, Jogger, Spaziergänger etc ausgesperrt werden sollen.
> Ob eine Nutzung zur Ausübung der Angelei als typische Nutzung in diesem Ausmaß ausgeschlossen werden kann?
> 
> Wenn das stattdessen einfach so kommen sollte, hat irgend jemand seinen Job nicht gemacht!



Was du meinst ist der sog. Gemeingebrauch.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeingebrauch

Darunter fällt z.B. das Betreten von Wald, das Recht des Paddelbootfahrens auf Flüssen, oder so spezielle Sachen wie das Tränken von Pferden an einem privaten Weiher.

Angeln unterliegt dem Gemeingebrauch genau so wenig wie die Jagd. Hier hat der Besitzer bzw. Pächter das alleinige Nutzungsrecht, natürlich auf Grundlage der geltenden Gesetze.

In anderen Ländern (z.B. Skandinavien) sind Angeln und Jagd (mit Einschränkungen) in den Gemeingebrauch eingeschlossen. Das gilt aber nicht für Deutschland.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Tagebauseen sollte es doch in Richtung Lausitz genügend geben?



Insbesondere auf den Tagebauseen sitzt der Staat wie eine Glucke. Kein Chance für Vereine, da irgendwas zu kaufen. 

Lies dir z.B. mal den Thread hier durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265099

Ein super Angelgewässer (fast vor der Tür bei meinen Eltern), wo Angler bestenfalls geduldet sind. Mit allen möglichen Einschränkungen.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lies dir z.B. mal den Thread hier durch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265099
> 
> Ein super Angelgewässer (fast vor der Tür bei meinen Eltern), wo Angler bestenfalls geduldet sind. Mit allen möglichen Einschränkungen.



Manchmal muss man auch mit weniger zufrieden sein. Der See entwickelt sich ja erst bezüglich seiner Infrastruktur zur Freizeitnutzung, da gibt's vielleicht in Zukunft auch noch Verbesserungen für die Angler. Wird wohl auch davon abhängig sein, wie sich die Anglerschaft insgesamt so präsentiert unter allen Freizeitnutzern dort.

Es wird wohl auch einen finanziellen Hintergrund haben, ob den Anglern da direkt am See kostenfreie Parkplätze zur Verfügung gestellt werden oder nicht, es geht doch meist immer nur ums Geld.

So ein riesiges Gewässer, auf dem nicht vom Boot geangelt werden darf, hat aber auch seinen Reiz, weil die Fische nicht jeden Tag überall alles zu sehen bekommen, das ist ja das Problem bei vielen anderen Bootsangelgewässern, die nur noch sehr schwierig erfolgreich zu befischen sind und man vom Ufer aus oft chancenlos ist. 

Fast das gesamte Ufer ist dort beangelbar, auch Nachts, da gibt's durchaus schlimmere Einschränkungen in der Republik. Und das ist von der Lage her ein herrliches und auch zukunftsträchtiges Gewässer, da sollte man erstmal froh sein, es überhaupt aus anglerischer Sicht nutzen zu können. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Tja, der AVE bzw der LVSA waren ja immer der Meinung, dass die Fischer ihre Freunde und Partner sind.

Wie sehr Freund sie sind zeigt sich hier.....:q
Der Fischer wird sich sicher gern um den vielen Besatz, den die Angler in den letzten Jahren bezahlt haben "kümmer".

Ab 2018 kann er dann auch wieder Karten verkaufen... der See braucht ja wieder Besatz... :q


----------



## Worscht (22. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Einfach mal hinterfragen, warum der AVE raus ist! 
Nein, so einfach ist die Lösung nicht. Die/der Fischer ist nicht unbedingt der Schuldige. Es gab Angebote - aber da stand der AVE wohl drüber? Die Fischer jetzt für das Desaster verantwortlich machen ist falsch. Hier hat der AVE offensichtlich kein Ruhmesblatt verdient. Die nun gezeigte Salamitaktik zeigt nur auf, wie unsere Führung tickt. Und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen: Berzdorfer See, Bärwalder See.....
Einen Kampf der Angler gegen die Fischer kann niemand gewinnen. Dann verlieren wir alle. Das muss unserer Verbandsführung klar werden. 
Der Stausee ist weg - Fakt.


----------



## Ostfischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Fakt ist der See den schon mein Opa befischt hat ist weg aus dem Geässerfond. Fakt ist das damit ein Gewässer in der Region wegfällt, was einen starken Bestand mit Großkarpfen und Großwelsen hatte. Das kann wiederum zu einen Problem in  der Region werden. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Angeldruck auf viele kleine Gewässer jetzt stark steigen wird. Welcher Fischer nun drauf kommt wird schon gemunkelt. Auf der einen Seite Schade das unser Verband den Zuschlag nicht bekommen hat. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es vll gar nicht so schlecht wenn der Fischer Karten heraus gibt und sämtliche Repressalien, die für die Saison 2016 an diesen Gewässer vom Verband eingeführt wurden , wegfallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Ostfischer schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite wäre es vll gar nicht so schlecht wenn der Fischer Karten heraus gibt und sämtliche Repressalien, die für die Saison 2016 an diesen Gewässer vom Verband eingeführt wurden , wegfallen.


Es muss nicht immer schlecht sein, wenn Profis das machen, die Geld verdienen wollen.

Denn wer Geld will, muss was bieten für seine Kundschaft und kanns sichs nicht wie manche Vereine/Verbände leisten, die so zu schurigeln - sonst ist nix verdient ..

Im Gegensatz zu den Vereinen/Verbänden, wo eben vieles mitfinanziert wird, was man als Kunde (Angelkarte) eigentlich vielleicht gar nicht will..

Auf der anderen Seite hat natürlich auch ein Gewässerfonds was. Für einmal Kohle viele Gewässer beangeln können.

Ob jetzt am Ende für die Angler der Fischer oder der Verband der bessere Bewirtschafter ist, wird sich wohl erst mit der Zeit rausstellen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Pachtvertrag mit Fischer steht wohl, Verhandlungen mit Anglern laufen, wie und was da genau geht, dazu kenn ich aber die örtlichen Verhältnisse nicht gut genug:
http://m.sz-online.de/nachrichten/stauseepaechter-hat-seinen-vertrag-3561757.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pachtvertrag mit Fischer steht wohl, Verhandlungen mit Anglern laufen, wie und was da genau geht, dazu kenn ich aber die örtlichen Verhältnisse nicht gut genug:
> http://m.sz-online.de/nachrichten/stauseepaechter-hat-seinen-vertrag-3561757.html




In welcher Form auch immer, aber wenn der Ermisch Pächter ist, bleibt "uns" der Stausee als Angelgewässer erhalten.
Ich gehe davon, daß der Elbflorenz mit ins Boot holt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Angelgewässer, so wird geschrieben, ist eh klar.

Kommt nur drauf an, wie und mit wem er das organisatorisch regelt..

So hab ich das verstanden


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Der hat in der Vergangenheit mit dem AVE so einiges "geregelt", schauen wir mal...ich bin da guter Dinge.

Interessant dürfte nicht das Ob sondern das Wie werden.
Der Stausee ist ein exponiertes Karpfen/Wallerwasser. Wie werden die in jüngster Vergangenheit verschärften Regelungen bezgl. Campieren/Bojen setzen usw. ausfallen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Hört sich gut an, dann hoffen wir mal für euch vor Ort..


----------



## volko (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Bitte beachten: Bisher hatte auch eine Fischerei-Fa. (Kreba-Fisch) das Fischereirecht gepachtet und nicht der Verband!


----------



## Inni (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Hi,

hat jemand News?


----------



## Worscht (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

Frag doch mal in der Geschäftsstelle von "Elbflorenz" nach. Da wirst du ggf. Neuigkeiten erfahren. Dann lass es uns wissen.


----------



## Worscht (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

So, nun ist es raus:
http://www.fischzucht-ermisch.de/angelteich_talsperre_quitzdorf.php 
Seit Tagen kursieren die Infos unter Anglern. Nun hat Herr Ermisch die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen. Die Verbandsfunktionäre schweigen zu ihrem Versagen. |krach:Klar ist, die Verbandsmitglieder erleben eine Preissteigerung von 1/3 zum bisherigen Gewässerfondsbeitrag. Die Alternative ist: Raus aus dem Verband und eine Jahreskarte kaufen - das ist nun preisgünstiger.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wann und wie sich der Verband äußern wird. Die Hauptversammlung im März wird interessant. Die Erklärungen und Ausreden  werden sich toll anhören. Na ja, es sind ja auch Wahlen |abgelehnund ich hoffe, es gibt die Quittung dafür.


----------



## iXware (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Worscht schrieb:


> So, nun ist es raus:
> Die Verbandsfunktionäre schweigen zu ihrem Versagen. |krach:Klar ist, die Verbandsmitglieder erleben eine Preissteigerung von 1/3 zum bisherigen Gewässerfondsbeitrag. Die Alternative ist: Raus aus dem Verband und eine Jahreskarte kaufen - das ist nun preisgünstiger.



naja ich weiß nicht... alles kannst Du dem Verband auch nicht anlasten. Das Gewässer ist nun mal ein Landesgewässer. Und die verpachten die Fischereireichte sicherlich an denjenigen, der das meiste Geld bietet oder den größten schwarzen Koffer unter den Verhandlungstisch stellt. Man weiß es nicht.
um die Rechte hat sich der Anglerverband jedenfalls beworben und ein Bewirtschaftungskonzept wurde auch aufgestellt. Wenn es mehrere Bewerber gibt, entscheidet sich der Verpächter nun mal für das lukrativere - ist doch logisch und auch verständlich. und das der Herr Ermisch sein für die Pacht  ausgegebenes Geld wieder hereinholen will, ist ja auch sein gutes recht. Er hat nun mal ein wirtschaftliches Interesse. Die Angler vom Regionalverband Elbflorenz dürfen jetzt für das Angeln in der Talsperre 25€ extra zahlen... einzig das könnte man dem Verband anlasten... aber wie willst Du das begründen? Welches Recht hat der Anglerverband überhaupt irgendeine Forderung zu stellen?wenn jetzt umliegende Vereine dort Arbeitsleistungen bringen, dann wird das sicherlich verrechnet und somit sinken die Preise für die Erlaubnisscheine für die Verbandsangler. Ich glaube nicht, der der Verband da viel mehr Möglichkeiten hatte. Dem Ermisch ist das sicherlich auch nicht ganz egal wenn da jetzt die ganzen Elbflorenzangler 75€ weniger für die Jahreskarte zahlen brauchen. und das sind ja nicht wenige. klar ist das zum kot.. wenn wir hier mehr bezahlen müssen, aber der Hass und die Wut sollte doch an die Landesregierung bzw an den Staatsbetrieb Sächsisches Immobilien- und Baumanagement gerichtet werden. Die haben entschieden, daß der Ermisch die Fischereirechte bekommt und der Anglerverband komplett leer ausgeht. 
Oder hab ich da was ganz falsch verstanden?

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/bleibt-der-stausee-den-anglern-erhalten-3531605.html


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*

einen See mit 700 ha und durchschnittlich 2 m Wassertiefe, das ist eine Problemfall ohne Ende. Wenn die Sommer noch wärmer werden und die Gewitter heftiger, dann ist der See entweder fast leer oder tot wegen den Algen oder hat Hochwasser wegen den Gewittern. Keine Ahnung was da ein Berufsfischer will. Vielleicht den Pflegefall für das Land übernehmen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Worscht schrieb:


> Klar ist, die Verbandsmitglieder erleben eine Preissteigerung von 1/3 zum bisherigen Gewässerfondsbeitrag.
> 
> Was hat denn Quitzdorf mit dem Fond zu tun?
> Quitzdorf war schon immer Fischereipachtgewässer und lediglich für AVE-Mitglieder durch Sonderregelung frei.
> ...



Aber nur, wenn man als Nicht-AVE-Mitglied lediglich in Quitzdorf Angeln möchte....|rolleyes




willmalwassagen schrieb:


> einen See mit 700 ha und durchschnittlich  2 m Wassertiefe, das ist eine Problemfall ohne Ende. Wenn die Sommer  noch wärmer werden und die Gewitter heftiger, dann ist der See entweder  fast leer oder tot wegen den Algen oder hat Hochwasser wegen den  Gewittern. Keine Ahnung was da ein Berufsfischer will. Vielleicht den  Pflegefall für das Land übernehmen.



Das ist mal wieder ein Beitrag aus der Rubrik "Willmalwassagenauchwennichnichtsorichtigweißworüber"

Der Stausee hat im Sommer regelmäßig ein Blaualgenproblem, aber das tangiert lediglich die Angler und nicht die Fische. Im Gegenteil, Quitzdorf hat ein enormes Waller/Raubfisch/Karpfenpotential.
Ohne auf den Quatsch mit den Gewittern näher eingehen zu wollen, der jetzige Pächter bewirtschaftet in Ostsachsen einen großen Betrieb, der weiß ganz genau, was er da für ein Schmankerl gepachtet hat.
Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es vielleicht fair von dir, wenn du ihm deine Einschätzung der Sachlage mitteilen würdest, Google mal nach Fischzucht Ermisch.#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> einen See mit 700 ha und durchschnittlich 2 m Wassertiefe, das ist eine Problemfall ohne Ende. Wenn die Sommer noch wärmer werden und die Gewitter heftiger, dann ist der See entweder fast leer oder tot wegen den Algen oder hat Hochwasser wegen den Gewittern. Keine Ahnung was da ein Berufsfischer will. Vielleicht den Pflegefall für das Land übernehmen.



Hast du dich schon mal gefragt, was fränkische Fischer mit Gewässern von 1m Wassertiefe anfangen? Gewässer, die den Sommer 2015 "überlebt" haben, funktionieren auch die kommenden 20 Jahre.

Das relevante Problem beim Stausee Quitzdorf sehe ich bei den Blaualgen und den damit verbundenen Qualitätsproblemen beim Fisch. Aber das wusste der Berufsfischer ja. Es kann sogar sein, dass sich die Pacht allein schon wegen der Angler lohnt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleibt der Stausee Quitzdorf  den Anglern erhalten?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Stausee hat im Sommer regelmäßig ein Blaualgenproblem, aber das tangiert lediglich die Angler und nicht die Fische.



Es tangiert aber ganz heftig die Fischqualität. Direkt in den Fischverkauf geht da eher nix, aber der Pächter weiß sicher, wie er damit umgeht, genau wie das der bisherige Pächter wusste.


----------

